# icone ?



## heroe (17 Mai 2000)

Je reçois souvent avec des Cdrom de Magazine, de nombreuses icones...
Mais comment remplacer un dossier par toutes ces belle icones distribuées.
Faut-il un logiciel spéciale ?
Merci de m' aider
@+
heroe


----------



## steg (17 Mai 2000)

Pour remplacer les icones d'un fichier ou d'un dossier :
<UL TYPE=SQUARE>
<LI> Selectionner le fichier ou le dossier dont l'icone est celle qui nous interesse
<LI> selectionner dans les menus "_Fichier:Lire les informations:Infos Generales_" ou "_Commande(la pomme du clavier) - i_"
<LI>Une fenetre apparait, en haut a gauche cliquer sur l'icone, un cadre noir le selectionne
<LI> Effectuer une copie "_Edition:Copier_" ou "_Commande - C_"
---//( fermer la fenetre)
<LI> Selectionner le fichier ou le dossier dont l'icone est a changer
<LI> selectionner dans les menus "_Fichier:Lire les informations:Infos Generales_" ou "_Commande - i_"
<LI>La fenetre des infos apparait selectionner l'icone
<LI> Effectuer un coller"_Edition:Coller_" ou "_Commande - V_"
---//( fermer la fenetre)
Et voila  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Sinon tu peu utiliser ResEdit... si t'as besoin de + d'infos, je suis la

Steg

[/list]


----------



## heroe (18 Mai 2000)

Merci beaucoup.
@+


----------



## heroe (18 Mai 2000)

Merci, pour les icones, ça marche..., mais j' ai eu la betise de changer l' icone du disque dur, et je ne sais pas comment la remettre.
Please help !

heroe


----------



## JackSim (18 Mai 2000)

Pour retrouver l'icône par défaut d'un fichier/dossier/disque, fait pomme-i et à la place de coller, fait couper (pomme-x). Et hop ! l'icône classique du disque réapparait...


------------------
*JackSim*
lede.ch


----------



## heroe (19 Mai 2000)

Merci JackSim
@+
heroe


----------



## Nicolas Seriot (28 Mai 2000)

Pour simplifier les opérations sur les icônes, il existe un shareware très bien fait qui s'utilise via les menus contextuels. &lt;http://www.riccisoft.com/icontools/download.html&gt;


----------

